# HP PSC 750 usb scanner???

## azlan

Hey I am trying to get the scanner working on this HP PSC 750 however after modprobing b0th scanner and (before and after) hpusbscsi and with just scanner or hpusbscsi I get no /dev/usb/scanner0  :Sad: 

according to this web page....

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_750

it should work.

Has anyone gotten this to work?

----------

## modal

you need sane-backends installed too.

----------

## modal

Alright, I just got my PSC 2210 working with Scanner, etc... these are the steps...

```
emerge sane-backends
```

then run:

```
sane-find-scanner
```

it should at least recognize your scanner as USB, but not be able to do anything, because it "it may or may not be supported by sane" then..

download: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hpoj/hpoj-0.90.tgz?download

```
tar xvzf hpoj-0.90.tgz

cd hpoj-0.90

./configure

make

su

make install
```

if you get the error: 

```
Setting /etc/init.d/ptal-init symlink.

/bin/sh: line 1: chkconfig: command not found

Warning: chkconfig not available to set up SysV init script symlinks!

Refer to setup-build-details.html for instructions on manually

setting ptal-init to start at bootup.

```

(that means that, like me...you have SysV init compiled in your kernel)...so you then do this: 

```
/etc/init.d/ptal-init setup

rc-update /etc/init.d/ptal-init default

/etc/init.d/ptal-init start
```

then run:

```
scanimage [-d hpoj:devname] --test 

 ... in my case

scanimage -d hpoj:mlc:usb:PSC_2200_Series --test
```

you get the device name from the ptal-init setup.

then

```
emerge xsane
```

and all should be well.

good luck.

----------

## azlan

ya I had already found the hpoj stuff and installed it but for some reason ptal-init nor sane can find a scanner at /dev/usb/lp0.

the important parts of dmesg:

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 02:08.2, NEC Corporation USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 17, pci mem d0833000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 0.95

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 5 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd0835000, IRQ 19

usb-ohci.c: usb-02:08.0, NEC Corporation USB

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd0837000, IRQ 16

usb-ohci.c: usb-02:08.1, NEC Corporation USB (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

and from the end (which only appeared after adding ptal-init to init not setup)

printer.c: usblp0: nonzero read/write bulk status received: -2

printer.c: usblp0: error -2 reading from printer

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 000000cc

 printing eip:

c026d284

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000

CPU:    1

EIP:    0010:[<c026d284>]    Tainted: P

EFLAGS: 00010092

eax: ca0dcb80   ebx: c19e6800   ecx: 00000002   edx: 000000af

esi: 00000000   edi: c135fa20   ebp: c135fa20   esp: c65edf1c

ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Process ptal-mlcd (pid: 7218, stackpage=c65ed000)

Stack: ca0dcb80 000001f0 00000040 00000046 ca0dcb80 c19e6800 c19e4670 c19e4670

       c135fa20 c026bdac c135fa20 00000000 cff0b080 00000000 00000246 00000002

       00000002 c0408280 c19e4670 c19e6800 0ff0b080 ccae1940 c135fa00 00000000

Call Trace:    [<c026bdac>] [<c025f1e1>] [<c0270ace>] [<c01463ab>] [<c0107263>]

Code: 8b 86 cc 00 00 00 8b 40 2c 89 44 24 0c 8b 57 2c 89 54 24 08

	I can see the scanner its is part of the printer so I know it is there.

I tried kernels built with modules built in and modules outside and the only difference it makes is that if usbcore and ohci are built as modules the printer module tries to connect directly to usbcore and does not function.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## derk

There is  a problem if you are using gphoto2 or anything else that requires emerging  libusb.  Then hpoj 0.90 will not work properly. I discovered that my scanner stopped working after I installed gphoto2 just the other day, but a little investigation showed that the CVS version of hpoj does work .. make sure you use the doc files in order to install correctly.

check out: http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/download-cvs.shtml

if you have never done it, you'll need to 'emerge cvs' first then run the 'cvs' command once with out arguements to create the '.cvspass' file in your home directory

Then follow the instructions that are on the above linked pages to download the source code.

then in the hpoj directory ./configure; make ; make install  ( the last as root )

refer to the documentation files in the hpoj/doc directory for installation and troubleshooting info.

Note use the browser based tool for installing the printer:   http://localhost:631/

The kde print manager mangles the device string and omits a colon from it and then the printer will not work, although the scanner does. however using the browser install (user: root, passwd: rootpasswd) brings it up properly.

derk

----------

## derk

also I discovered that using hpoj-0.90-r1 works now if you make sure that it loads after hotplug

you need to add a line to /etc/init.d/hpoj

in the "depends" section at the top of the file"

"after hotplug"

just before the line

"before cupsd"

fyi

derk

----------

## yatesco

read https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=623267#623267

----------

